# thats cool price for cardinal tetras



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

have anybody seen the river wonders.com page?they have a discount price on a school of 70 cardinal tetras for 49$ 0.70 a fish.thas a good price right??ive check other places and they were like 2.00$ a fish


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

bought mine for $2 a fish


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I found some at a Southern Agriculture store here in Oklahoma for $0.99/each. On top of that, they had a deal going where they only charged for the first ten. So, I ended up getting all they had (14) for about $0.71 each. 


They were very small, yet after a few months, they have matured nicely.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

That seems great. Looks like shipping is $45.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

cardinals do grow fast, I got them last month went they were 1/2" and they are about 1" now.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

It may sound cheap but you do have to factor in overnight shipping which will be quiet expensive. I placed an order for a few apistos and they were a good price but with shipping its nearly $12 a fish.

Andrew


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well i think that 45$ for the shipping is only on winter.but even if thats the case i think the price is good for 70 fish.at my lfs the price is like 2.39$for one cardinal tetra.and depthc i think that the price on shipping is the same even if you order 1 fish or 300 fish.its just what size is the fish you order.like one apistos will cost the same shipping as 20 apistos.maybe iam wrong but thats what i remember and now im too lazy to look back at that site.


----------



## depthc (Mar 7, 2004)

I beleive its more of a weight factor. When you ship items they weigh the box and thats how your charged. But yes if your ordering fish its more cost effective to order a large amount of fish to make the shipping cost worth it.

Andrew


----------



## Nicholas88 (Apr 27, 2004)

Rob G said:


> I found some at a Southern Agriculture store here in Oklahoma for $0.99/each. On top of that, they had a deal going where they only charged for the first ten. So, I ended up getting all they had (14) for about $0.71 each.
> 
> They were very small, yet after a few months, they have matured nicely.


Sorry, I'm new in this forums. Are you'll mention the price in US Dollars? I get those Cardinal Tetra at $1/each in Sin Dollars. Will it be cheaper?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nicholas88 said:


> Sorry, I'm new in this forums. Are you'll mention the price in US Dollars? I get those Cardinal Tetra at $1/each in Sin Dollars. Will it cheaper?


From what I can tell, those prices are in USD, 1 Sin dollar is definitely a cheaper price for Neons than 1 USD.

Also, I get them for ~ 2.99 CAND which works out to about 2.40 USD


----------



## Nicholas88 (Apr 27, 2004)

Darkblade48 said:


> From what I can tell, those prices are in USD, 1 Sin dollar is definitely a cheaper price for Neons than 1 USD.
> 
> Also, I get them for ~ 2.99 CAND which works out to about 2.40 USD


Wow... The price so much different. From USD $2.40 convert it to S$3.50
Think I already can get 3 Cardinal Tetras. How about plants over there? I can get Red Tiger Lotus for S$10. So convert it to about USD$16. Cheap?


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

94/70 is about $1.33 each. That's still not bad considering the 45 dollar shipping and handling for 70 cardinals. How's the quailty and service? Anybody interested in southern california for a group purchase? I sure as hell can't take 70 of them.


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

well i dont know for sure but on the site they said its 70 for 0.79 a fish.and its not the money you know bacause if you add the shipping maybe it will be the same or a little less from the lfs but its about how you see things.i havent order from them before so i dont know for the service.one friend of mine order some piranhas fromm there and he said that the service was very good.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Nov 14, 2004)

Nicholas88 said:


> Wow... The price so much different. From USD $2.40 convert it to S$3.50
> Think I already can get 3 Cardinal Tetras. How about plants over there? I can get Red Tiger Lotus for S$10. So convert it to about USD$16. Cheap?


If you are talking about _Nymphaea lotus_, I can pick them up for 2 CAND, which is like 1 something USD.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I get mine for US$1.50 each, from a local cichlid breeder/store (www.wetthumbaquatics.com) who buys them at about 67 cents each from an importer, who in turn pays something like 20-30 cents for them, depending on the season.

That's the best retail deal I've ever gotten on them, except when I worked at the LFS and got them for about 75 cents apiece.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

Since you are looking at so many, you may be able to get a better deal by hitchhiking on a local fish store order. In the same way, you may also get a better deal for such a large quantity and most likely pay no shipping fees.

Around here, a single cardinal is between $1.69 and $1.99, and sometimes reaching $2.99. I have seen them as low as $1.39 though.

Most of the fish stores here would give you a decent deal when purchasing more than 50.


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

well, ive found something cheaper in Israel than the USA  
i get mine for about 0.4usd. and if i buy more then 100 the price is going down. its funny cause they came from south america - long distance to israel' and still are much cheaper here


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Arrrggghhh! I can't _get_ cardinals! I've got 5 in my 55 and would like to add another 6-10 to that but my LFS doesn't have them and has said that he doesn't like to get them in winter as they die on him :-s if they get the least bit chilled. Also $1.99USD here. The chain stores never have them (and I wouldn't want to buy from them anyway) the only other semi-local shops to me are more SW specialists. Don't think I could stuff 70 in there though.


----------

